# Sticky  EU Invasive Alien Species Regulation (important)



## Chris Newman

The draft legislation for the EU Invasive Alien Species Regulation has just gone live on the EUROPA website:

Environment: New EU Action to protect biodiversity against problematic invasive species

The proposals need to be studied in great detail but at first glance this is the bit I don’t much like…..!!

CHAPTER II
PREVENTION
Article 7

*Ban on invasive alien species of Union concern*

1. Species included on the list referred to in Article 4(1) shall not be intentionally:

(a) brought into or transited through the Union territory;
(b) permitted to reproduce;
(c) transported, except for the transportation of species to facilities for eradication;
(d) placed on the market;
(e) used or exchanged;
(f) kept or grown, including in contained holding;
(g) released into the environment.


----------



## UndergrowthSupplies

Is there a link to this "list" anywhere? I've had a google but just confusing myself


----------



## SusanWhitson

i have too tried but did not find anything relevant .. is anyone around to help the best in this regard by offering a link .. an appreciation is waiting


----------



## SusanWhitson

i have too tried but did not find anything relevant .. is anyone around to help the best in this regard by offering a link .. an appreciation is waiting


----------



## Loderuna

My understanding is that each country will have it's own list according to the habitats/environments they have. The relevant governments then have to decide what action to take to control/prevent invasive species that apply.


----------



## Chez86

I want my country out of the :devil: EU so we can make our own rules on importing animals, including licensing for 'invasive species' similar to DWL, but 'IS' license, to allow some to be kept ensuring conditions are met.


----------



## aardvark28

Loderuna said:


> My understanding is that each country will have it's own list according to the habitats/environments they have. The relevant governments then have to decide what action to take to control/prevent invasive species that apply.


Only partly correct. Is country can - if they wish - choose to have an ADDITIONAL list of concern but every EU Member State is obliged to at on the EU List of Species of Concern (without exception) and that's the list currently undergoing discussion and which will be ratified on 2nd january 2016.


----------

